# Looking for Java Moss and other hardy plants.



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all niko said this would be the place to try and find some good hardy java moss etc in the DFW area. I just sold my large tank and got a 60 that I am setting up as a low maintenance tank. Low fish load with very hardy fish etc. And I had seen a post by niko here I think talking about moss only tanks and how easy they were. (I have never really had a planted tanks. But lots of other tanks) So now I am thinking about adding some moss like Java and Christmas to my low maintenance setup. Also maybe java fern, Fissidens fontanus and anubias. But still researching it. What I want in the plants at the moment are plants that will do ok in low light. (I have a 96watt 67k light at the moment) Will do ok without being in a special substrate. I have pool filter sand and I really do not want to redo the tank again with a new substrate. Plus cash is tight at the moment. Also without needing CO2 injection but this one is not that big of a deal. It seems like building a DIY setup is not that hard.

Also the general idea I have at the moment is to do a carpet of moss with a large half moon shaped "beach" that covers most of the front of the tank.

Also I would be interested in suggestions on low maintenance animals like shrimp etc that would look nice be hardy and maybe helpful to the tank. At the moment I just have a basic school of Zebra danios while its cycling.

Here is a picture of the tank with custom hood open. And thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

To cover the bottom with moss you will have to attach the moss to something so it stays in place. The easiest way is to put a pinch of the moss over any stone (that does not contain Calcium) and wrap a fiew times with black or green thread or with fishing line. The moss will grow and cover the thread/line and it will also attach itself permanently to the rock.

If you can find flat pieces of rock (i.e. slate) then you will have a more "flat" look. Round stones will produce a more wavy look.

Also you can make a moss wall. Like this:
http://www.mosswall.com/ebay/image/PL/PL-MO03-09.jpg

For the wall you take plastic mesh and lay a thin layer of moss over it. Then you wrap with fishing line/thread so the moss stays in place. Put vertically in the tank and wait. Here's a local girl that did that and you got to see her tank, it's NICE!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ic-plant-club/61259-shrimp-scape-journal.html

--Nikolay


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I have been reading about all the ways to attach plants to things. Seems it will be handy to be able to move them when needed.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Sulla - where are you located?

I have some christmas moss clippings and riccia , and perhaps others from my shrimp tank. Its not alot because I have them in a low maintenance (no co2) tank but it would give you a start We're not having a meeting this month because of Plantfest but I think the May meeting might be at my house (in Oak Cliff).

I think we emailed a bit on dfwfishbox.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I have Java, Willow, Flame mosses in my 55 with 2x30w T-8's. The only issue I have is occasionally hair algae. Thats easy enough to pull out tho. Aside from that if you stay on your trimmings you can't go wrong with moss. 

I bought a plastic tree stump at LFS and used a black rubberband to secure a clump of willow to the top of it, it looks like a tree now after it's all grown out and hanging down. You can do alot with moss.

Good luck and update everyone after a lil while.


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

I live down in the cleburne area. Seems like every one else lives around Dallas


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

How much light etc do you have in your low maintenance tanks?


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Kimcadmus ya we have talked over at dfwfishbox. I live down by cleburne 

Amazon_Replica good to know the moss and low light should work. I set up a 10g today to experment on before trying it on the big tank


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

How did that work out for you? Just curious, aquatic mosses are cool


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Well the mosses are doing fine with my light. Problem is so is the hair and staghorn type algaes. I am cutting back my light and see how that does.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have Java and Singapore/Xmas? Moss in several small tanks. Some low light no CO2 and a couple high light CO2. I live in SW Arlington and you are welcome to come check them out and pick up a few clumps. Who knows, you might get a few baby shrimp in the clumps of moss.


----------

